
Ask HN: Should I quit my job? - 8d3d6c9b6a91cb
Hello<p>I&#x27;m recently out of High School, and I&#x27;ve been programming for most of my life. My current situation is that I need extra money for college.<p>I recently started working a contract for a friend of a friend. It&#x27;s paying me $3500, and $100&#x2F;month through college.<p>The only issue is, a couple of weeks before this was a sure thing, I started working in a cafe - to make sure I had money in college.<p>Right now I&#x27;m working on both, and it&#x27;s exhausting. I&#x27;m concerned I won&#x27;t be able to complete the contract to the best of my ability, but the cafe is a small business and it would be shitty to leave. I&#x27;m spending most of my evenings stressed and tired, and I&#x27;m worried about burnout.<p>I don&#x27;t <i>need</i> the money from both, however it would be very helpful. The contract is also pretty great experience, and I&#x27;d like something decent on my resume for when I want to find an internship next summer.<p>What do you recommend? Quit the cafe, or try and stick it until college starts? I&#x27;m contractually obliged to give a weeks notice.
======
mindcrime
I would quit the cafe job, based on what information you've provided. If you
truly don't _need_ the money, and if you're really approaching burnout, then
drop it. The last thing you want is to let your grades suffer, or perform
poorly on the contract job, over a job that isn't part of your future.

Anybody running a cafe should be familiar with people coming and going. People
don't typically take jobs like that intending it to be lifelong employment.
Give a proper notice and do things professionally and there shouldn't be any
hard feelings, and you'll have nothing to feel guilty about.

